# cell phone reception



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

A week or so I posted a question, about cell phone reception, on the offshore fishing forum and received some informative responses. 

However, I was wondering if anyone has actually used cell phone boosters or external cell phone antennas and if so, specifically, how has the cell phone range off shore been affected. Right now my cell phone reaches about 9 miles offshore. I apologize for my persistence.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Cell*

Haven't used on since the old bag phones that where wired into the boat and they worked about 20 miles of NC with alltell service when fishing south cape lookout can't speak to their uses in the gulf but I know my sat phone will work


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

You may be able to get a signal further out if you are near a rig with a tower on it. The only draw back is the fact that you will most likely get charged out the wazoo for minutes on these offshore towers are they are generally not covered under any domestic plan. Look in to a portable SAT phone like globalstar or Iridium.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Check this out, I plan on getting one when they come out.

http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=116


----------



## twhite (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Reel Slow,
Check out Wilson Electronics. They make signal boosters that do not require a broadband connection or monthly fee. Just to be upfront, I am biased because I work for them, but here is there website anyway if you want to check them out. 
wilsonelectronics.com
Hope that helps.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

How will a signal booster help a phone receive a nonexistent signal. 100 miles or more at sea? I'm not outright knocking the product, but I find it hard to believe that it could be a reliable source.


----------

